# Angelweiher Luxemburg/Frankreich



## r3ddevil (27. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
wir wollen am 03.06. entweder im Grenzgebiet Luxemburg oder Grenzgebiet Frankreich an einen Weiher angeln gehn.
Welche Weiher könnt ihr empfehlen? (Karpfen, Hechte, Zander, Forellen sollten vorhanden sein)
Würd mich über ein paar Infos zu Gewässern freuen.

Petri Heil!


----------



## r3ddevil (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelweiher Luxemburg/Frankreich*

keiner ne idee?


----------



## Ronacts (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angelweiher Luxemburg/Frankreich*

www.reilerweiher.lu

ich war schon ein paar Mal da, letztes Mal erst letztes Wochenende.
Ob da alle Fischarten vorkommen die du aufgezählt hast weiss ich nicht, wir fangen da hauptsächlich Forellen.

Gruß Ronny


----------



## chewapchici (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angelweiher Luxemburg/Frankreich*

Salut,
falls nicht zu spät: Cattenom, der Lac de Mirgenbach, ist za 100Ha gross und hat mit Aussnahme der Forellen so ziemlich alles Andere. In der unmittelbaren Umgebung sind noch zahlreiche kleinere Weiher die auch nicht schlecht sind.
Ciao,
Pat


----------

